# hello



## didsbury (Dec 11, 2013)

long time lurker


----------



## didsbury (Dec 11, 2013)

I see I require a number of posts to visit some areas of the forum, hence ....


----------



## didsbury (Dec 11, 2013)

I've had a Delonghi ESAM 5500 for 4/5 years. Getting itchy feet.


----------



## didsbury (Dec 11, 2013)

done over 5000 cups


----------



## didsbury (Dec 11, 2013)

was wondering about a Melitta Varianza.


----------

